# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Embalses navegables en la C.H.Ebro

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

En este enlace podéis ver en que embalses se puede navegar en los diferentes tipo de embarcación http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...61&idMenu=3460   en la cuenca del Ebro.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------

